# Actividade sísmica nos Açores desactualizada no Meteo.pt



## fablept (28 Nov 2008 às 01:25)

Boas..

Não sei se este fórum pertence de certa forma ao site Meteo.pt ou se estou a escrever no local errado do fórum, mas desde à uns meses para cá que deparo sempre com a mesma situação..a lista de actividade sísmica nos Açores do site Meteo.pt não é igual à actividade sísmica dada pelo Centro Vulcanologia e Avaliação de Riscos Geológicos dos Açores..

Exemplo:
Nos últimos 3 dias foram sentidos 4 sismos na região das Furnas, no entanto o site Meteo.pt apesar de já ter na lista sismos que ocorreram nos dias 26/27 deste mês, não informa sobre estes sismos das Furnas. Falo do Meteo.pt, mas o Centro de Vulcanologia tambem não informa dos sismos listados no site Meteo.pt...

Uma pessoa para saber ao certo a actividade sísmica (>2) nos Açores tem que "adicionar" os sismos do Meteo.pt e do Centro de Vulcanologia..

Alguem sabe porque isto acontece? Não faz tudo parte de uma "rede nacional" de monitorização?

Obrigado.


----------



## rossby (29 Nov 2008 às 21:47)

Caro fablept,

O que acontece é o seguinte:

1. A autoridade nacional no domínio da sismologia é o Instituto de Meteorologia I.P. (IM), o qual possui uma rede de vigilância que abrange o continente e as regiões autónomas e que é financiada pelo Orçamento de Estado. O serviço de sismologia meteo.pt é operacional, com pessoal em regime de turnos de 24h/dia. Os sismos detectados na rede IM (meteo.pt) têm disseminação internacional.

2. O CVARG é uma unidade de investigação da Universidade dos Açores que também possui uma rede, a qual é co-financiada pelo Orçamento Regional dos Açores a través do SRPCBA e que actualmente possui mais estações sísmicas que o IM nos Açores. Embora seja a rede que o SRPCBA normalmente se refere nos comunicados que emite, não faz parte da rede nacional oficial nem possui pessoal 24h/dia. Se reparar, raramente há actualizações durante a madrugada, ou nos fériados, ou nos fins-de-semanas.

3. Por vezes, certos sismos são tão fracos que não chegam a ser detectados por um número suficiente de estações da rede IM e por isso não é possível calcular epicentros, magnitudes, etc. Foi precisamente o que aconteceu no caso das Furnas.

4. No passado recente, as duas redes faziam parte do mesmo sistema, o SIVISA (SIstema de VIgilância Sísmica dos Açores), mas por motivos que não interessa aqui referir este já não funciona como tal, sendo que agora há um Centro de Informação e Vigilância ... (CIVISA) do CVARG e um Centro Operacional de Vigilância ... (COVISA) do IM.

5. Poderá agora perguntar-se porquê duas redes numa região tão pequena e com tão poucos recursos, financiada por fundos públicos (regional e nacional). Bem, julgo que casos semelhantes acontecem noutras áreas, mas neste caso julgo que se trata de um evidente desequilíbrio de interesses autonómicos (regional e universitário) e nacionais.


----------

